# Need Help LOL



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

ok i have been reading this forum for quite a few months now and i just seem to get more confused LOL
and more awe stuck at some of the pics of the tanks  

here is what im planning to do since im finally going to be able to afford to do this  my first planted tank! woohooo!

i have a 75g tank with a ice cap 600 ballast on it
and a older fluval 303 ( i think) filter
that im currently useing as a freshwater tank with angels
and i want to turn this thing into a huge planted tank!

the ice cap can handle anything from 40 watts to vho bulbs (t12s)

if i do 40 watts it comes out to 2.1 wpgs now is this enough for most plants?
or do i need to go a little higher on the watts?
im really wanting some red plants in the tank and from what ive read they require alot of light for would 2.1 wpg be enough??

if not what other bulbs t12 are available? are there vho bulbs that are in the right spectrum??

and also substrate ive read soo much on them im really confused LOL
im wanting to have alot of rooted plants for i know i need a good one but which one?
ive narrowed it down to these 3:

Carib Sea Eco-Complete Plant Substrate 
Carib Sea Flora Max-15 Lb Bag 
Seachem Flourite 

give me ur opinion what would you go with outta these 3??

im not planning to do co2 at the very first and was going to stay with excel until later on

any suggestions would be really appricated!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If you will not be injecting C02 then you want to stay at 2 wpg or less. So 2.1 wpg will be a good starting point on light. Then you can always upgrade your lighting when you decide that your ready for C02 injection.

Your plant selection will be limited to low light plants up to low-medium light plants. For red plants Ludwigia repens, Tiger lotus and Rotala would work with the 2.1 wpg. 

I would go with Eco-complete over Flourite because Eco is so much easier to use and cleaner. Just open the bag and pour into the tank, no rinsing required. Can't comment on flora max, never used it.


----------



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

thank you 

im actually looking at now just going co2 from the start and now looking at equipment also 
im just wanting to do this right from the start


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, first, how big is your budget for this tank? =)


----------



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

LOL
thats a good ? hehe
without plants if possible id like to keep it under $750 for equipment that ill need


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd aim for ~2.6WPG or there abouts. ~200 watts of lighting. Does your setup have a canopy? If so, then get some AHSupply retrofit or T5 retrofit kits. If not, get a 4x54w Tek light.

Get the biggest CO2 cylinder you can fit whereever, at least a 10#, 20# if possible. As for CO2, you can probably afford to get a decent regulator, like that from Rex Grigg. CO2 Stuff For Sale I believe. E-mail him and ask him to hook you up with a regulator and solenoid and some CO2 tubing. Get an in-line reactor if you a nice, clean looking tank.

As for filters, get a second filter. If you like Fluvals, stay with them. If not, Eheims are considered one of the top brands. Someone else can chime in as to what brand, model and how many, I'm not so good in this department, sorry!

I think that's it for equipment...if there's anything else, just ask.


----------



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

i was kinda hoping not to have to replace the light system in the canopy

would this work?
use 3 Coralife Trichromatic 75watts 6500k or is this color spectrum to low?
would give me 3 wpg? or is this too much 

i will email rex in the morning 
thank u for the link


oops rofl looked at wrong bulb length here


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

3WPG will probably be the highest you want to go on a 75 gallon tank. You're going to have to start with pressurized CO2 from the start. Make sure you get fertilizers, the usual NPK (KNO3, KPO4, and the K comes from both KNO3 and KPO4) and micros (Plantex CSM+B).

6500K, IMO, would be the lowest you should go. The color is a little yellow/pink for me. I have a mix of 6700K and 10000K bulbs on my setup to offset that and have a decent mix of colors.


----------



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

epic thank you for the replies 
im going to email rex tomorrow and check locally to see if i can get a 10lb co2 bottle somewhere

i think ive got a little more reading to do on what bulbs i want, right now i have 2 6500 and 1 10k running on the tank currently


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

That would actually give a really nice color. I don't know if there are 9325K bulbs that are in a straight fluorescent tube, but check around. =)


----------



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

yeppers i do like the color that the lights put off right now

im trying to come up with a combination of bulbs that will give me around 3 wpgs but looks like im going to have to rewire the ballast to do that and only use 2 
as i cant seem to come up with a combo of bulbs that would give me around 3 wpgs
the ballast right now is setup running 3 bulbs but lower watttage ones

if i used 2 110w and 1 40w it would be around 3.4 wpg 
if i used 2 110w it would be around 2.93
if i used 1 110w and 2 40watts get around 2.53 wpgs

what would you suggest doing


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I personally would go with the combo that gives you 3.4 wpg. That will be a enough light to grow pretty near any plant you would want. My next choice would be the 2.93 wpg. Which you could grow most plants, except for the higher light ones.

So it all comes down to the plants you want to grow. Just make sure to have your C02 system ready and all the ferts you need from the get go. That way you can start C02 and ferts from day one, which will be needed.

Just shop around for C02 equipment, it does not have to be that expensive. You should be able to get a setup for $200 or less. Check this link out... http://sammyxp.tripod.com/html/id23.html


----------



## andy485 (Aug 19, 2005)

You don't have to spend alot on CO2 setup. I agree to shop around. Get your components cheap and put it together yourself. You might think it is to hard to do but with the help you will get here you will be able to do it easy. Do you have a stand that the 75 gal would go on? If you do I doubt a 10lb. CO2 cylinder would fit in it. You would probally have to go with a 5lb unless you don't mind the cylinder setting out side the tank. You will need regulator with needle valve, cylinder, reactor, and co2 tubing. You can also get a CO2 controller which will make your system automated but cost more.


----------



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

the tank im going to use is already currently up and running with about 8 adult angels in it and a few low light plants, java fern, moss ect

i could also go 3x110w which would give me 4.4 wpgs

ur probably right a 5lb co2 container is probably what i will go with actually
i really dont want a tank sitting outside of the stand at this point

thank you for the link!!!
and i will read it over several times 

i was looking at this setup actually
is this a good price?

$236
JBJ Combo 3 
* 1 sms 122 co2 automatic shutoff made by milwaukee
* 1 CO2 Regulator with needle valve, solenoid valve, and bubble counter. Dual guage regulator displays output pressure and bottle pressure. Standard American CO2 bottle connection. made by JBJ
* Aqua Medic Membrane Diffuser
* 'Quad' 4 passive reactor w/ 4 membrane tubes for up to 100g.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would not go with 4.4 wpg, to many things can go wrong to fast. Plus you don't need that much light to grow plants. 

This is my C02 setup... 5lb canister filled with food grade C02 $80, Milwaukee regulater $75, C02 tubing $2, needle valve $15 and a Hagan ladder $10.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

My CO2 setup:

15# cylinder, filled: $79
JBJ Regulator: $50
3-way manifold: $60.50
3 nano glass diffusers (package deal w/ manifold): $3
50' of tubing: $9
==========
Total: $201.10 for two 10 gallons and a 7 gallon cube tank.


----------



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

i called around the morning and found a 5lb tank for $23 

for i guess $236 includeing the computer isnt really a bad price then


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Katheria,
If you do want to stick with the IceCap 660, then I would recommend the URI Aquasun lamps. I have used them for several years without problems.

Keep in mind that four 48" VHO lamps is 440 watts total over a 75 gallon aquarium... that's a lot of light!


----------



## katheria (Nov 30, 2005)

hi andy,
right now the ice cap is wired only for 3 bulbs

i was going to go with 2x110 and 1 40watt
from what i read this is possible on the icecap 660


----------

